# Suche Fotoeffekt



## hercules26 (28. November 2008)

Hallo! 

Bin kompletter Neuling beim Bearbeiten von Fotos und habe absolut keine Ahnung was für ein Begriff ich in die Sufu eingeben könnte, ob das Thema eventuell schonmal da war Denk mal hier, wenn überhaupt, könnte ich richtig sein?

Und zwar geht es um diesen Effekt!







Würde so ein Foto gerne auf Poster drucken lassen und verschenken, nur habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer mit welchem Programm das möglich ist! Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden

Gruss MT


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2008)

Hallo hercules26,

das ist kein Effekt, sondern ein Foto. Ein Straßenmaler überträgt ein Porträt auf den Asphalt.

Grüße


----------



## hercules26 (28. November 2008)

Nein das ist meine Tochter und die hat noch kein Strassenmaler auf den Asphalt gemalt

Hier ist noch so eins!






Und das hier war die Vorlage!






Nur diejenige die mir das erstellt hat ist nicht mehr erreichbar! Und die Fotos die ich habe, sind von der Qualität so schlecht, das die sich für einen Posterdruck nicht eignen!

Gruss MT


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2008)

Nun ja, dann würde ich folgende Arbeitsschritte vorschlagen:


Foto hochauflösend einscannen und auf der Arbeitsfläche platzieren
Foto-Ebene kopieren und um wenige Prozent kleiner skalieren (wird das Polaroid)
Aus der Foto-Ebene ein Polaroid basteln (mit dem weißen Rahmen)
Foto im Hintergrund mit den gewünschten Filtern versehen (da musst du mal selber schauen, welcher dir am besten gefällt. Bspw. Grobes Pastell in Photoshop)
ggf. noch die Ränder bearbeiten
Arm mit der Kreide abfotografieren und hineinmontieren.

Da ich nicht weiß, welche Software und Kenntnisstand du zu der Software besitzt, hab ich die o.g.
Punkte bewusst etwas kürzer gehalten, kann sie aber gern näher ausführen, wenn ich mehr Infos habe. 

Grüße


----------



## hercules26 (28. November 2008)

Erstmal Danke für die Erklärung! Aber wie ich schon sagte, habe ich leider keinerlei Kenntnisse mit komplexeren Bearbeitungsprogrammen! Drum hätte ich gehofft das es da ein Programm gibt, welches mir das in drei Schritten erstellen würde ) 

Was wäre denn für einen Anfänger zu empfehlen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2008)

Puh, also so mal schnell ist das nicht erstellt, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. 
Aber im Grunde ist es auch nicht so schwer, wenn man sich etwas reinfuchst.

An einer Programmempfehlung tu ich mich ehrlich gesagt schwer, da ich mich vor-
wiegend im Photoshopbereich bewege, was aber für einen Anfänger wahrscheinlich
erstmal zu viel sein dürfte.

Wenn dir die Einstiegshürde zu groß ist, kannst du auch in unserer Jobbörse ein
Gesuch starten - eventuell findet sich eine gute Seele, die dir die Grafik erstellt.


----------

